# Bacon wrapped venison cheese sticks



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://community.deergear.com/recipes/bacon-wrapped-venison-cheese-sticks/

May have to give this recipe a whirl!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks good and I have a lot of ground venison. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good find Mike, I'll be trying this!:thumbup:


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

we do a version of this with tenderized shoulder or ham meat. never tried it with ground meat, but i will soon. thanks.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

It is on the menu for tomorrow, just took out some ground piney goat. I haven't been able to stop thinking about these dang things since I found the recipe. Except during lunch today. Waitress was smoking hot.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks like I gotta try it !


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I substituted jalapeños for the green pepper and hit it with a touch of Tony's. Don't use sharp chedder sticks. They split even after they are at room temp. Mild or colby jack should work better. On second thought, the skewers aren't really necessary if you wrap it completely. I made em too big.



I think they are going to be tasty.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

They are good. Too much cheese leaked out though. Might be better smoked around 250.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I cut up Logan's deer today and marinated some strap/loin in teriyaki all day. I wrapped it in bacon but the meat was kinda tough. I think I should have used thin cut bacon instead of thick, cooked too much. Still purty tasty though!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been using cube steak cut in strips, takes care of that problem!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I have been using cube steak cut in strips, takes care of that problem!


Yeah, I made up 4 packs of cube steak (8 pieces per pack) today too, 14 lbs of chunks fer deer burger, and 2 nice roasts! Got about 7lbs of jerky meat marinating right now too. Gotta make a bunch to take to Orlando fer the championship!:thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I took that nanny we killed Saturday to Carl's this morning. Her shoulders and hams were a bit over 50lbs. Straps are dry aging in the outside fridge. That takes care of all our rope sausage needs for the year! Need to whack 2 more for ground, breakfast sausage and cube. Do you have the cube steak maker thingy? Never tried doing that myself.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Its a cheap hand cuber (generic $15.00 but built like the BPS $80.00 one)but it works as long as you don't try to put to big a piece in...It has plastic gears that I wish I could find metal ones fer it....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cant see my ******* fan set up, but this is how I dry age. Curious how those bags would work on a back strap.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't thought about using the Umai bags on deer....back straps generally get turned into jerky since it's good and easy to slice.


----------

